# Looking for decorative screw cover for a project!



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Why wouldn't you just contact Clarus and see if you can buy the parts from them?

Clarus Glassboards LLC 
7660 Pebble Dr. Bldg 27
Fort Worth, TX 76118

Ph: 888-813-7414
Fax: 682-626-5344
[email protected]


----------

